# Router Lathe Version 3



## Chuck Key (Mar 25, 2008)

Router lathe version 3 or what to do with all the extra gears that come with a mini metal lathe.






















This setup will do .5 TPI.  The router mounts to the bracket attached to the lead screw.  I just attached a pencil to draw a test path.

Next up, add a reciprocator then on to CNC?

Chuckie


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 25, 2008)

You should be arrested for having too many lathes and too much time to modify them.  Other than that I may want to come over and use it sometime!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2008)

John, please point me to the source for your pillow blocks, etc. Oh, and what size allthread is that?


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 25, 2008)

Bruce, I get a small retirement check once a month.  Some retired guys still to to the office an get a big check every two weeks [}]

Billy,  I picked up the pillow blocks from a local Ace Hardware.  Look for Chicago Die Cast.  The lead screw came from Enco
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=408-0202

Chuckie


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, John!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> ...Bruce, I get a small retirement check once a month...


But isn't it nice how they deposit it right in the bank for you like clock work rather than you having to go to work and get it?

Sure saves on gas huh! 

Retired two years next month and loving every minute!


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 26, 2008)

That is a very cool machine.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 26, 2008)

Drooling in Macon. Dang!


----------

